# Mein kleines Paradies



## Garfield (23. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch mein kleines Paradies vorstellen.
Das Teil wurde vor ungefähr 10 Jahren angelegt, und zwar von einer Teichbaufirma, und zu der Zeit hatte ich mit Dokumentation nichts am Hut, so dass es keine Photos davon gibt ( zumindest habe ich noch keine gefunden, wenn denn welche gemacht wurden ). 
Aus dem selben Grund werde ich auch wahrscheinlich einige mehr technische Angaben schuldig bleiben.
Die Grösse des eigentlichen Teiches sind wohl so ~25m² sein mit einer maximalen Tiefe von ~1m ( genug damit alle Fische bis jetzt jeden Winter überlebt haben ).
Der Filterbereich sind so etwa 10m² haben , mit einer Tiefe von ~40cm, aufgefüllt mit Lavagestein.
Der Inhalt dürfte so im Bereich 12000 liter sein.

Und da immer wieder nach Fotos gefragt wird, habe ich mal ein paar rausgesucht.

So sah das im Juni aus, gesehen von der Terrasse einmal links der Filterbereich, und rechts der eigentliche Teich, und die Sicht von ganz links auf den Teich.


 





Der "Bachlauf" einmal vor 4 Jahren, und jetzt.






Und noch ein paar Impressionen :


 

 

 

 

 

__ Frösche waren auch schon immer da :


 

 

 

 



__ Libellen auch :


 

 

 

 



weiter gehts im nächsten Beitrag.


----------



## Garfield (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hi,
und weiter geht's

Den Katzen gefällt es auch:


 

 

 

 

 

Fische sind auch ein paar drin:


 

 

Andere Gäste hatte ich auch schon:




Im Winter ist es auch schön:


 

 

Mein Arbeitsplatz:


 

Und schliesslich mein Werk von diesem Wochenende:


 


Hierzu werde ich noch ein extre Thema aufmachen, da ich doch die eine oder andere Frage dazu habe.

Ihr seht, es gibt noch viel zu tun , aber es wird so langsam.

Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.

Liebe Grüsse,
Jeannot


----------



## Brödi (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Gefällt mir!!
Gut hingekriegt.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Servus Jeannot

Man sieht der Teich wurde mit Liebe angelegt 

So schön eingewachsen 

Gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut 

Diese "Zwei" gefallen mir, als Katzenliebhaber, besonders gut 

   

Sind das BKH "gestromt" 

Wie überhaupt gefallen mir deine Bilder ausgezeichnet  .... freue mich schon auf mehr :beten


----------



## Garfield (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hi Helmut,

Danke für das Lob.



> BKH "gestromt"


Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden.
Meine beiden sind von Bekannten, sind die zwei einzigen so aus dem Wurf, der nachfolgende Wurf war noch eine so. Da es ehe eine ländliche Gegend ist, liegt die Vermutung nahe , dass irgendein wilder Kater ( mehrfach ? ) vorbeigesehen hat.
Wenn ich mir im ZOO die Wildkatzen ansehe, meine ich was von den meinen drin zu erkennen.
Hier waren sie vor 5 Jahren, sie sind mittlerweile dunkler geworden.
Die anderen Katzen auf den Fotos ( die zwei ersten ) sind Grenzgänger, der Teich zieht die magisch an.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Servus Jeannot

Ich meinte :

Britsch Kurzhaar (BKH) Silbertabby (gestromt) (bisserl runter scrollen), wobei sich das Silber verflüchtigt hat


----------



## MichaelHX (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Jeannot,

eine fantastische Teichanlage. Auch das Umfeld ist super.
Als Katzenfreund habe ich mich natürlich auch über die Bilder
der Fellmonster gefreut.
Die Bilder haben eine tolle Qualität. Mit was für einer
Kamera hast du die Bilder gemacht?

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Mumpel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Wow, das ist ja eine sehr schöne Anlage, da braucht man keinen Urlaub mehr buchen, wunderschön. 
Und die Bevölkerung um und im Teich ist wirklich super fotografiert.
LG Mumpel


----------



## Garfield (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo,

@Michael
ich habe die Canon EOS 350D mit Standardobjektiv EFS 18-55mm
Sigma DC 18-200mm mit Stabilisator
Sigma 70-300mm DL MacroSuper

Das Macro-Objektiv ist noch von der EOS1000, und hat so seine Macken an der Digicam.
Wenn's aber Fotos macht, dann tolle, deshalb akzeptiere ich die Macken ( hat natürlich auch finanzielle Gründe  )

Edit: ach ja, danke auch im Namen meiner Frau, die ist für die Gestaltung des drumherum verantwortlich.


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

hallo Jeannot,
da hast Du Dir wirklich ein traumhaftschönes Paradies geschaffen 
das läd zum träumen ein.....
und super Fotos machst Du.....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



garfield, dein garten & teich ist wunderschön, wann kann ich zum urlaub machen vorbei kommen? 

ganz besonders gut haben mir natürlich die fotos deiner fellmonster gefallen, ich hab auch 3 solche pelzigen "bach- und teich-kontrolleure" hier, da freue ich mich besonders über derartige bilder.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hi Jeannot,
Deine Anlage gefällt mir ausnehmend gut.
Besonders Dein Bachlauf, den finde ich absolut klasse!


----------



## Garfield (5. Sep. 2010)

*Heute war mal wieder Paradies*

Hi,

war's Wetter heute auch bei euch so schön ?
Habe gegrillt, und Photos gemacht. 
Die Libelle waren fleissig , und mein gefliesster Weg war gut besucht, nehme mal an der ist schön warm.
Ich wollte euch ein paar Fotos von heute zeigen, vielleicht gefällt ja das eine oder andere.
__ Libellen : 
Meine Frau hat sich gekugelt vor Lachen , als ich auf dem Bauch vor der Libelle rumgekrochen bin, um sie ganz draufzukriegen, dann ist sie paar cm weiter, ich also hinterher usw


 

 


Fische:


 

 


Pflanzen:


 

 

 


 


__ Wasserläufer:


----------



## Garfield (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo,

Ich wollte nur mal ein paar Winterimpressionen vom Teich zeigen.
Die offenen Flächen im Pflanzenteil kommen vom Filter , den ich leer laufen lasse.
Ich habe ja im Sommer den Oberflächenabsaugfilter installiert, und anstatt den im Winter abzudichten und trockenzulegen, habe ich entschieden ihn weiterlaufen zu lassen. Lediglich an einigen Tagen mit grossen Frost habe ich einen 300Watt Aquarienheizer betrieben, um das Risiko des Einfrierens auszuschliessen.
Funktionniert also soweit ganz gut, immerhin hatte ich ständig einen Teil des Pflanzenfilters  offen. 
So wie es aussieht habe ich auch keine Fische verloren, sogar die kleinen Goldfische vom Jahr habe ich vor kurzem gesehen.


----------



## Tancho22 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Jeannot,

du hast echt einen tollen Garten und einen wunderschön bewachsenen Teich. Hab gerade bei dir gelesen du hast ein 300W Aquarienheizer in Betrieb. Reicht das für deine Wassermenge im Teich aus? Was hast du da so für einen Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Garfield (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo,

hab ich wohl schlecht erklärt.
Den Heizer hatte ich nur in Betrieb an wenigen Tagen, als es wirklich arg kalt war, und ich Angst hatte der Filter mit dem Pumpe drin würde zufrieren. Die freie Wasserfläche beim Auslauf des Filters im Pflanzteil wurde immer kleiner, und ich habe versucht gegenzusteuern, indem ich halt den Heizstab in den Filter getan habe. Es geht also lediglich darum, dass der Filter nicht zufriert. 
Der Teich war auch zu keinem Moment komplett zugefroren, ob's nun am Heizer lag oder nicht, weiss ich nicht, gab mir aber ein gutes Gefühl, bei Bedarf reagieren zu können.

Der Sinn war also gar nicht, den Teich komplett zu heizen, was sicherlich mit dem 300watt Heizstab auch nicht möglich gewesen wäre, und wohl auch nicht sinnvoll, immerhin war der Teich die letzten Jahre immer komplett zu , ohne Probleme.

Freut mich, dass unsere Anlage dir gefällt.
Am schönsten ist es ab Frühling, wenn ich auf der Terrasse grillen kann, da liegt der Fotoapparat gleich griffbereit neben dem Grill ( mit dem nötigen Abstand ).


----------



## Garfield (30. März 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein paar Bilder von meinen ( zukünftigen ) Fröschen zeigen, in der Reihenfolge der Entwicklung:
Datum steht im Titel des Bildes.
Wenn sie sich halten, mache ich noch weitere Bilder.


----------



## Taetzchen (31. März 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

WOW, was ein schöner Teich!  
__ Frösche hätte ich auch gerne... vielleicht zieht Nachbars Frosch ja nun in unserem Teich ein, nachdem die neuen Hausbesitzer nebenan den Teich trockengelegt haben...

Viele Grüße von
Katharina,
ebenfalls Katzenliebhaberin


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

staun
Hallo Jeannot,                                                                                                          

also ich muß schon sagen: hätte ich einen Hut auf...ich würde ihn ziehen.
Das ist nicht nur ein kleines Paradies, sondern ich finde ein riesengroßes. KOMPLIMENT



Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land  nach Luxenburg

Thomas


----------



## Mel_is (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Richtig tolle Anlage... wow 

Der Bachlauf ist ein Traum. Der scheint mal richtig Fläche zu haben.  
Leider kann ich Dir keine Tipps geben, da ich ein "Frischling" bin


----------



## gabiundwolfgang (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Wunderschöner Teich und der Bachlauf ist genial. Meine Frau ist begeistert von den Katzen.
Viele Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## sanny26 (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Suuuuper schön ist diese Teich- und Bachlaufanlage! Das siehmt man mal, wie toll es werden kann. Ich hab "nur" einen Mini Hochteich (aus Platzgründen) und schaue mir gerne Bilder an ...

Und die süssen Fellnasen sind auch toll. Unsere Mietze Katze macht nen grossen Bogen ums Wasser.

Also, weiter so! Ganz doll prima !


----------

